# Tafe



## tapu99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello .As a student dependent can i study Australia. If want to Change my statues from dependent visa to student visa,do i have to apply from my home country ? Can i change it while I'm in Australia. Thanks


----------



## CharlieAus (May 23, 2012)

yes, you can apply from Australia for a student visa without any problems. 
TAFE being a government institute should make your application even easier.


----------

